# Do you wear a hat?



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I am considering wearing a hat while driving. This hat.










Anyone else wear hats?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

No. Messes up my hair.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

I wear a helmet. Helps cut down on getting the "rolls eyes" complaint. Also I don't have to wear sun glasses.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

henrygates said:


> I am considering wearing a hat while driving. This hat.
> 
> View attachment 246017
> 
> ...


I've worn that exact style hat as well as a Yankee's ball cap (from the original Yankee Stadium by the way).


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> No. Messes up my hair.


I am bald. See profile pic.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

henrygates said:


> I am bald. See profile pic.


In your case, wear a hat!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I had a hat...a nice one....

Uber doesn't like hats....8>O

Rakos


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Why did Uber not like your hat?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

They didn't like my picture....

So they made me take it off...8>(

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I had a hat...a nice one....
> 
> Uber doesn't like hats....8>O
> 
> ...


Haha.

They never said to ditch the hat. 
Just the picture.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

When I first started I knew nothing. I was excited and wanted to dress like a chauffeur and wear a chauffeur hat. I was like a child. Ridesharing makes you grow up fast.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

The original Uber Drivers actually wore Chauffeur-style hats.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Z129 said:


> The original Uber Drivers actually wore Chauffeur-style hats.


And now they wear F UBER hats lol


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Potential?









Customize any message.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Customize any message.


"Fist-bump me!"


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I've worn a wig... does that count?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

IthurstwhenIP said:


>


Awwwwwww....

a hat for your little head...8>)

Rakos


----------



## SwoldieR408 (Dec 7, 2016)

I dont wear hat, i wear ski mask...just in case i need some ca$h for gas, i can visit the local 7-eleven.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

I always wear this hat.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Z129 said:


> The original Uber Drivers actually wore Chauffeur-style hats.


The original Uber was Uber Black. They drove limousines or limousine service type vehicles.



Uber's Guber said:


> "Fist-bump me!"


That is Gr*yft*.

I wear a Washington Senators cap.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

This


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The original Uber was Uber Black. They drove limousines or limousine service type vehicles.
> 
> That is Gr*yft*.
> 
> I wear a Washington Senators cap.


 I'm also glad to have been able to visit such a historic ball park before it got torn down. The house that Ruth built. That's no small thing in baseball history.

Yep. Long before (in rideshare time) what became the X platform was even a gleem in Lyft's eye for Travis to steal (after labeling it as each ride being a misdemeanor).


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Only on January 15th.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Potential?
> View attachment 246058
> 
> 
> Customize any message.


It's like having the Amp strapped to your head!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Here is a multi-angle display of the cap I wear for driving...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Z129 said:


> I proudly admit it. I'm also glad to have been able to visit such a historic ball park before it got torn down. .


There is nothing wrong with having been in old Yankee Stadium (or the new one, either). I have seen more than a few games there, in my time.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Z129 said:


> This is absurd to be treated like this over a baseball team. Sheesh.


This has gone too far. It was intended as mere ribbing.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mainly a red Nike golf hat...also have a favorite all black pirates hat with a steel gray P with yellow outline stiching around P

Also the black and gold pirates hat with red outlines on P


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I usually wear this, along with a newspaper covering my driver side window.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Here is a multi-angle display of the cap I wear for driving...


may we see three pictures of the inside please. a close up of the tag, and one from the top. thank you. oh, and what's the weave?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The classic cabbie cap is neat, but I don't wear it because it's too cabbie like IMO. I wear driving gloves though...started with my BMW and I enjoy the feel as well as the super grip I get on the wheel and shift knob in whatever car I drive. Maybe I'll get a BMW ballcap or a local sports team ballcap. Problem with ballcaps is they almost never fit my head because when pushed down all the way they hit my ears, making them stick out like Alfred E. Newman from Mad Magazine.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Wear a MAGA hat. Your driving career will become *much* more interesting!


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

henrygates said:


> View attachment 246776


At least it's not pink....8>O

Rakos


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

They are going to judge you for being too much like a taxi driver


----------



## MiaJay (May 4, 2018)

henrygates said:


> I am considering wearing a hat while driving. This hat.
> 
> View attachment 246017
> 
> ...


Been wearing one of these since '08.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

wicked said:


> They are going to judge you for being too much like a taxi driver


That's the idea!

They do sell a pink one.


----------



## MiaJay (May 4, 2018)

henrygates said:


> That's the idea!
> 
> They do sell a pink one.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I usually wear a ball cap.


----------



## br1anf (Mar 23, 2016)

I like to not offend anyone by not being inclusive, so I wear a MAGA hat with rainbow, BLM, and Mexican flag pins.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

Anyone else wear hats?[/QUOTE said:


> .
> 
> Here's mine. Gotta open the sunroof though.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

No hats for me. They get in the way of showing off my Travis Bickle mohawk


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Yep. I actually wear a hat similar to the one in the profile pic.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I view a hat as a piece of safety equipment during the day to keep the sun out of my eyes. At night I only wear a hat if my hair is messy which is probably most of the time. (Or if my head is cold, which is often in the winter).

I've worn a few different hats, but usually I wear a fedora.


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> I wear a helmet. Helps cut down on getting the "rolls eyes" complaint. Also I don't have to wear sun glasses.
> View attachment 246021


All that's missing is the Force to choke stupid paxes and a red lightsaber to cut them down.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Here is a multi-angle display of the cap I wear for driving...


Multi angle display? Dat sum haaaigh tech sheee-it raaaaht dehr, bluud.


----------



## 1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

baseball cap & reflectacles glasses(wash out all cameras even ir) for all the creepy cameras

no front license plate, smart tint on the back one for all the creepy cameras

20% smoke tint all around

its a creepy country geez just want to freely travel my country with my human, 4th amendment, due process, & probable cause rights among other things

uber on


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

Stylish and functional.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

1971 said:


> baseball cap & reflectacles glasses(wash out all cameras even ir) for all the creepy cameras
> 
> no front license plate, smart tint on the back one for all the creepy cameras
> 
> ...


You do know that U/L track your every move, either when you're logged into the driver app or all the time, depending on your app settings.


----------



## 1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

Steve_TX said:


> You do know that U/L track your every move, either when you're logged into the driver app or all the time, depending on your app settings.


i would hope they have that right, i give them that permission, they need to know where i am

also have never had a cell phone in my real names & ive been roccin one since 95, if someone powerful looking they can figure it out but 99% nope john smith, i also get a new number every few months new device twice a year have since the 90s

the police, government, & other PUBLIC servants on the other hand need due process, probable cause, a warrant/pen register/etc. & not infringe on my human or constitutional rights

as for the private companies they can eat a big bag o deeeees my movements are none of their business i pray their entire creepy families get cancer. i never agreed to having my license plate & biometric data captured timestamped with location to keep in a database in perpituity

these creepy evil people stalking, entraping, extorting, & harrasing people at this point

anyhoo I do my part, glasses make the cameras useless & hat helps when not wearing them sad never in my life wore a hat till about a decade ago just started getting weird & i owned the first camera phone still then you always asked to take someones pic, even in the 90s i was the dude kept a 35mm with film one, "smile" now people record everything and release it to the entire planet like its a given right, rude i tell ya, hannibal rude

after 1st year uber got its own 2nd phone thats used for nothing but uber, cuz i know they evil & creepy too


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Only on National Hat Day (January 15).


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

uberRog said:


> Stylish and functional.
> 
> View attachment 247580


Does the mullet come attached to the hat or do I have to grow and style my own groovy, pimpin' mullet?


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

Steve_TX said:


> Does the mullet come attached to the hat or do I have to grow and style my own groovy, pimpin' mullet?


Mullet included! Some assembly required.


----------



## Cheeetah (Jul 15, 2018)

This thread jumped the shark long time ago. 
Would it be more apropos to have no hat but brass knuckles rather than BMW driving gloves? Would certainly help with the gate from 1st to Reverse.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I wear all my hats backwards. I usually rock a red soxs, celtics and golden state warriors hat all snapback so I can feed my sexy hair through the gap.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Brian G. said:


> I wear all my hats backwards. I usually rock a red soxs, celtics and golden state warriors hat all snapback so I can feed my sexy hair through the gap.


So your using trumpisms...

To let us know that you really....

Are premature balding?....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Rakos said:


> So your using trumpisms...
> 
> To let us know that you really....
> 
> ...


Nah but maybe some day haha


----------



## Daniling (Oct 14, 2021)

Only when friends invite me to sport events


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

61 replies on this??????? Whoops, 62 now.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

63! 🤣


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Signed by The Nuge himself!!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

This post is so old that covid wasn't a thing.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I wear one of three hats. My Yankee hat. My black Yankee hat. Or my driving cap.





















Oh, I also carry a camo bandana with me these days. It can be used as a mask if needed and it can cover my bald dome should I forget to bring a hat. Camo because it isn't affiliated with a gang in Southern California... yet.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

During most of the year, no hat for me.

In the winter however I wear a ushanka........at around -5 celcius or colder that is, we commonly get -20 to -30 or more, for several months. It's a real head turner to say the least. I get numerous kewl compliments and people seem to recognize it's origin right away. You get a military badge of your choice with it, but I leave that off.










I just got this one 2 weeks ago. It's my second one. Current military issue to Russian officers in the army and air force. This one is dark steel gray, the navy ones are in black (think Sean Connery in "Hunt for Red October") and police are dark blue. Manufactured in Russia using sheep mouton wool, and imported by a dude in NY. Awesome functionality and warmth. I do feel like Kyle in South Park from time to time though.










www.ushanka.com


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I don't wear hats, they are just so awkward with the horn.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> the navy ones are in black


Mine is black. I was also told by the guy I bought it from that it's navy. I bought it from a Russian interpreter who I was working with in Kazakhstan.

It came with a hammer and sickle on it, so I'm a little bit careful about where I wear it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I always wear party hats during RSE's


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

henrygates said:


> I am considering wearing a hat while driving. This hat.
> 
> View attachment 246017
> 
> ...


Same one but . . . you have to wear it backward . . . at least if you got the dome for it?


----------

